# Windscreen replacement Costa del Sol?



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a dealer on the Costa del Sol that would have a windscreen (or could get one reasonably quickly) for a Hymer 584 2002 reg. Have alerted the insurance company but have not heard back from them yet and have also emailed Hymer in Germany. The nearest Main Hymer dealer is 4 hours away in Seville or even further to Madrid so would prefer an Autoglass or similar equivalent. Went to a main Fiat dealer but not surprisingly they could not help as it was not a standard windscreen. 
Thanks in anticipation!
Rob


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Rob give Autoglass a ring on 0800 36 36 36 they are part of a multi national company should be able to give a contact no. in Spain.
Probably better using a phone card which are easily obtained on the costa.
Another option is to ask a garage/car dealer the phone no. for their main windscreen replacement co. chances are it will be part of A/glass empire.
Just an aside don,t expect a Hymer glass replacement they seem to use a company called something like motorhomewindscreen.com just had one fitted on my Hymer.
Best of luck,

Alex.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Alex, thanks for that-good advice. Having re-read the insurance policy I have to wait for SAGA to nominate someone from their "approved" list otherwise they will only pick up the first £100 of the cost-less the excess! Think I had better wait on them.
Rob


----------



## kenspain (Mar 31, 2009)

*Windscreen*

I do hope you have better luck than me i have been waiting nearly 3 months now in Spain for a new windscreen Have emailed Piote in France 5 times and made maney calls but still no answer even auto glass cant help.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken
We had a replacement windscreen for a Pilote Galaxy 270 done in France 3 years ago.

We used Socodim Loisirs near Nantes as they are the nearest main agents to the Pilote factory. www.socodim.fr We phoned them from Spain and it took a week to get in to their workshop.On the day of fitting it took several hours as we forgot that it would need time to set before we could drive off again.

We had used the firm before for refitting the step and so we were on their database,you would probably have to supply chassis number etc.

Good luck Helen


----------



## kenspain (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks very much but I think that we have called them and waiting for a replay I just hope they do so many here just dont answer. Thanks again


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ken,
Sorry to hear about your long weight for the windscreen. I have now contacted SAGA and "logged" the incident and basically it is "on your own" find a supplier, pay for it yourself and then claim back when back in the UK! You would think that by now the insurance companies would have been through this before and that there was a database available to them for sourcing suitable replacement windscreens from "respectable" suppliers on the Continent. I have a few more dealers to call on but do not hold out much joy. Has anybody imported one from the UK and if so was this a problem with the insurance company as my feeling is that this will be the least expensive way to go.
Rob


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry long wait!


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

An update-found a windscreen for the Hymer! Contacted a company called CRISTACAR in Torremolinos of all places and they sourced one from their Barcelona HQ in 48 hours delivered-so all that needs to happen is for them to fit it. 
They seem to be a very caring company with great communications and a fitter with fluent English-why are we so BAD at languages!!
PM me for any more information.
Rob


----------

